
IOS 7 spanks Samsung's version of Android in user experience rating - Cbasedlifeform
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/09/24/ios_7_spanks_samsungs_version_of_android_in_user_experience_rating/
======
Cbasedlifeform
Win Phone 8 didn't do very well either.

After using iOS 7 for a few days, I confess I like the minimalism in general,
and looking back at iOS 6 things seem heavy and clunky. But it's all a matter
of taste. Sadly I've never really had an Android device at hand to see what
it's like to use; I'd honestly be very interested to try one out for a few
days.

